# AiO oder besser auf Luft bleiben?



## JonnyWho (18. Juli 2018)

Guten Abend,

ich spiele derzeit mit dem Gedanken meine Kühlung im PC etwas zu optimieren. Aktuell habe ich einen Ryzen 7 2700 mit dem Kühler der dabei war verbaut und eine 1080 Blower GPU in meinem PC. Jetzt überlege ich umzurüsten und habe mir folgende 2 Möglichkeiten überlegt

*Möglichkeit 1:*
Als CPU Kühler den Ben Nevis Advanced und als GPU Kühler einen Arctic Accelero Xtreme IV oder eventuell bei viel Basteldrang einen Morpheus. 
Kostenpunkt: ca 90€

*Möglichkeit 2:*
Silent Loop 360 oder 240 AiO für die CPU an der Front montiert und für die GPU eine Hybrid Kühlung von EVGA oder eine Lösung von alphacool Eiswolf mit 120er Radiator am heck montiert oder 240er Radiator oben am Gehäuse montiert.
Kostenpunkt: ca 200€ oder mehr

Bei Möglichkeit 1 hätte in der Front 3 120er Noctua Lüfter und einen 120er hinten und oben jeweils um die warme Luft wieder abzuführen. Bei Möglichkeit 2 hätte ich jeweils 2 bzw auch 3 Lüfter auf dem Radiator und zusätzlich hinten oder oben am Gehäuse einen Lüfter um die Warme Luft abzuführen. Die Frage ist jetzt aber, was wohl effektiver ist? Aus Kostensicht ist Möglichkeit 1 besser, aber ist aus Kühlsicht und aus Lautstärke Sicht Mögiichkeit 2 nicht die bessere Lösung? Man liest in Foren soviel wirres Zueg über AiO und auch oft das sie keine Luftkühlung ersetzen kann wenn diese gut ist. Aber ich dachte ich frag hier mal nach ob wer andere Erfahrungen hat. Bin jedenfalls dankbar für jeden Tipp.

Schönen Abend wünsche ich


----------



## HGHarti (18. Juli 2018)

Sehe bei 2 das Problem das du warme Luft ins Gehäuse bekommst.
Mann kann die AlphacoolEisbär auch für Graka erweitern und den Block mit den Lüftern vielleicht im Deckel montieren.

Habe den Eisbär 280mm für meinen Ryzen 2700x im Deckel montiert , raus blasend , meine Graka ist aber Luft gekühlt.

Sonst noch 2x 140mm vorne (rein blasend) am Heck 1x 140mm raus

Gibt aber auch die Möglichkeit 2 Radiatoren am Eisbär zu montieren,einen zb hinten und einen Oben.

Ansonsten haben wir noch 2 Ryzen PC´s in der Familie mit Wasserkühlung hinten am Heck


----------



## Salatsauce45 (18. Juli 2018)

Ich würde bei Luft bleiben. Der Aufpreis zu Wasser ist meiner Meinung nach nicht gerechtfertigt, außerdem ist es so auch leiser im idle. 
Eine 120er AiO für eine 1080 ist auch schon echt mager, da könntest du gleich den blower Kühler behalten .  Die GPU Kühler passen wie der Name schon sagt, nur auf die GPU, wenn du die Karte mal tauschen willst, bleiben die Spawas und Speicher ungekühlt. Das ist halt der Vorteil vom Morpheus / Accelero.

Meine Meinung: Bleib bei Luft oder investiere mehr für eine custom Wakü.


----------



## Darkscream (18. Juli 2018)

Ich finde deine Zusammenstellungen seltsam Einer der kleinsten Luftkühler für die CPU? 
Wie wäre es denn mit....
*Möglichkeit 3
*Einen Mugen5 (PCGH)* oder* Machofür CPU.
Und ein Morpheus für die GPU, weil ein Xtreme IV wegen seiner 27mm hohen Backplate doch für viel mehr Kompatibilitätsprobleme und Basteldrang sorgen kann.


----------



## matti30 (19. Juli 2018)

bleib bei Luft und hol dir lieber einen potenteren Kühler, damit der 2700 seinen XFR besser halten kann. Den ARO-M14 Grey zum Bleistift.


----------



## JonnyWho (19. Juli 2018)

Guten Morgen,

erstmal danke für eure Antworten auf die ich gerne mal eingehe:

@HGHarti: Wo liest du denn etwas von einem Alphacool Eisbär ? Ich schrieb von Silent Lopp bequiet AiO. Die Warme Luft würde in Möglichkeit 2 durch den Lüfter oben sowie hinten raus dem Gehäuse rausgenommen werden. 

@Salatsauce: Die Aussage das eine Eiswolf 120er kaum Unterschied zur Blower hat, ist ziemlich gewagt oder ? Natürlich würde man den Unterschied merken. In der Lautärke auf jedenfall und ich würde sogar wetten das ich es auch ein paar grad in der Temperatur merken würde. Eine Custom Wakü kommt nicht in Frage, das ist mir weder das Geld noch die Fummelarbeit wert. Man würde vermutlich nur nicht den Erfolg erzielen den manche mit einer Wasserkühlung erzielen wollen.

@Darkscream: Warum einen Mugen? Der Ben Nevis reicht völlig für diese CPU aus und durch ihn würde es auch keine Platzprobleme geben für die Backplate des Xtreme IV Kühlers. Der einzige Grund gegen den Morpheus ist eigentlich der, das ich keine Lust habe diese vrm Kühlerchen überall festzukleben und zu hoffen das sie halten. Beim Acellero würde das einfach wegfallen. 

@matti30: damit wäre zumindest der Kühler für die CPU erledigt. Aber was mache ich mit meiner GPU ? Ich will ja auch den Blower Kühler weghaben.


----------



## compisucher (19. Juli 2018)

Der Ben Nevis hat praktisch keinerlei Vorteile (Lautheit/Leistung) zu dem mitgelieferten Wraith-Kühler, das Geld kann man sich sparen oder aber eben was Besseres holen.
Vom P/L Verhältnis meine ich, den Brocken 3 gut empfehlen zu können, weiter oben stehen z. B. mit dem Mugen 5 weitere gute Empfehlungen.

AiO kühlt kaum besser und bei vielen, die ich so kenne, klappert früher oder später die Pumpe - gibt kaum einer gerne zu, ist aber so.
Bei einem geplanten Invest von > 200 € aus deinem Anfangspost, kannst du dir dann auch locker z. B. ein Noctua-Monster oder den DRP 4 von BQ! leisten - definitiv besser.


----------



## Zerosix-06 (19. Juli 2018)

mal eine Frage, unabhängig zur Entscheidung Wasser oder Luft...
wieso planst du mit einer SilentLoop+Eiswolf? Da hast du ja 2 unterschiedliche Hersteller, getrennte Loops usw.
Bei der Entscheidung für AIO wäre es wohl effektiver auf Eiswolf+Eisbär zu setzen in einem Gemeinsamen Kühlkreislauf. Kann man ja einfach zusammenstecken.

also ich muss der Salatsauce zustimmen, ich denke der 120er könnte recht knapp sein. Klar vielleicht ist er ein wenig kühler und ein wenig leiser, aber rein von der Kühlfläche würde ich bei einer 1080 zu 240 oder mehr raten wenn es denn eine WaKü sein sollte. Ich habe meine V56 Referenz am Anfang auch mit 280mm gekühlt, war zwar i.O. und leiser als der Blower, aber für meinen Geschmack trotzdem noch zu laut bzw. zu warm. habe dann mit dem update auf Ryzen die CPU mit in den Loop genommen und die Fläche gut vergrößert. Habe aber einen Custom Loop, Das selbe wäreja bei Eiswolf/Eisbär ebenfalls möglich, aber dann irgendwann auch ähnlich teuer wie eine Günstige Custom.

Allgemein zum Thema AIO vs Luft bei der CPU: ich persönlich würde da eher zu Luft tendieren, oder dann eben direkt einen Custom Loop mit CPU&GPU aufbauen.

GraKa Luft Kühler kann ich nicht viel dazu sagen, auf der Vega hätte eh nur der Morpheus gepasst und ich hatte mich dann auch gegen diese Lösung entschieden aus dem gleichen Grund den du nennst... "das gefrickel mit den Kühlerchen" Es wurde dann eben der Custom Loop mit Wakü Block (Eiswolf wollte ich nicht)


----------



## BloodSteam (19. Juli 2018)

AiO = Die Luft im Gehäuse wird deutlich Kühler (Muss aber die Luft von innen nach außen durch den Radiator befördern, nicht nach innen). Da die Luft im Gehäuse kühler ist, wird auch die Grafikkarte kühler laufen und alles andere auch. Pumpe kann von sich schleifende und ratternde Geräusche geben.
LuKü = Günsitger, viel warme Luft im Gehäuse, AirFlow ist wichtig somit müssen mehrere Lüfter im Gehäuse eingebaut werden. Dazu kommt noch dass du ein größeres Gehäuse meistens brauchst. Es gibt ein unterschied zwischen MidiTower und Thermaltake V71 als beispiel. Je nach Lüfter kann es auch schleifen oder rattern. Jedoch sind meist die AiOs effektiver bei niedrigeren Umdrehungen.


----------



## Jooschka (19. Juli 2018)

So mal ganz allgemein, ist eine AiO nichts anderes als ein Luftkühler, bei dem die Heatpipes durch Wasserschläuche + Pumpe ersetzt wurden und damit eine flexiblere Positionierung der Kühlfläche ermöglichen und diese ggf auch vergrößert werden kann. Die Wärmeabgabe erfolgt weiterhin an die Luft! So lange die flexiblere Montage keinen wirklichen Vorteil ergibt, oder keine riesige Kühlfläche gebraucht wird, ist das m.M.n. rausgeschmissenes Geld mit einem zusätzlichem Teil, das potentiell kaputt gehen bzw. rattern kann und dann wieder höhere Kosten verursacht. Und wer die große Kühlfläche braucht, baut lieber Custom...
Wenn man den AiO-CPU-Radi vorne einblasend montiert, hat man meistens in der Gesamtbetrachtung eher einen Nach- als einen Vorteil, da Luftkühler die erwärmte Luft über einen recht kurzen Weg nach draußen bläst, während eine vorne montierte AiO das gesamte Gehäuse "aufheizt".
M.M.n. ist ein guter Luftkühler meistens die bessere Wahl, erst recht pro €.
Da du aktuell mit einem (guten) Boxed-Kühler auskommst und gerade mal über einen Ben Nevis Advanced nachdenkst, sehe ich gerade absolut überhaupt keinen Nutzen in einer AiO für die CPU. Dann lieber, wie oben beschrieben, einen Macho, Brocken 3 oder sonstwas in der "kg"-Klasse + Gehäuselüfter. Wenn überhaupt, dann mit großem Radiator.

Bei der GPU sieht die Sache durch ihre allgemein bei ATX nicht optimale Positionierung schon etwas anders aus, zumal du ja ein Referenz-Design-Kühler (hab ich das richtig verstanden mit 1080 Blower GPU = Radiallüfter??) hast. Aber auch hier ist das nur für die letzten MHz sinnvoll, wenn denn die Temperatur eher limitiert als Stabilität oder Powertarget und das auch nur, wenn die Sekundärkomponenten wie SpaWa und Speicher auch angemessen mitgekühlt werden....  wenn man denn massiv übertaktet.
Würde mir hier ganz stark überlegen, was für einen Nutzen ich zu welchen Kosten habe.


----------



## Abductee (19. Juli 2018)

BloodSteam schrieb:


> LuKü = Günsitger, viel warme Luft im Gehäuse,


Wenn bei einem Towerkühler wenige cm dahinter gleich der Gehäuselüfter sitzt, wird da meiner Meinung nach nicht viel warme Luft im Gehäuse verteilt.


----------



## matti30 (19. Juli 2018)

JonnyWho schrieb:


> @matti30: damit wäre zumindest der Kühler für die CPU erledigt. Aber was mache ich mit meiner GPU ? Ich will ja auch den Blower Kühler weghaben.



hm, dann kauf dir eine gescheite Custom. 
Was für eine 1080 wäre das denn genau? Der Morpheus sollte passen, aber du könntest Probleme bekommen, die Lüfter vom Morpheus gescheit zu regeln.


----------



## JonnyWho (19. Juli 2018)

Ich finde es schön das mir hier nun schon erklärt wurde wie eine AiO funktioniert und wie Luft funktioniert. Und wie sich was bei welchen Voraussetzungen verhält. Aber all das hilft mir bei meiner eigentlichen Frage nun garnicht weiter. Ich meine, wir müssen hier nicht drüber rätseln ob die Karte leiser und kühler wäre mit Eiswolf 120er, das wäre sie ganz klar. Alleine schon vom Lüfter her und weil halt irgendwo wasser rumläuft. Darum gehts aber auch nicht. Der CPU Kühler an sich ist auch nicht das Problem, mit dem kann ich sehr gut leben. Womit ich nicht leben will ist der Radiallüfter der Blower 1080 und hier muss eine Lösung gefunden werden. Ein Morpheus würde mich ca 65€ kosten, dazu noch 2 Lüfter und ich bin gut 100€ los. Der Accelero kostet mich round about 50€ mit allem drum und dran. 

@matti: Die Lösung einfach ne Custom zu kaufen ist nicht grad die beste. 

Ursprünglich dachte ich das hier vielleicht wer selbst diese Erfahrung gemacht hat und mir dazu was sagen kann, aber ich glaube ich muss mir einfach selbst überlegen wie ich das nun regle. Danke trotzdem an alle


----------



## daddynet (19. Juli 2018)

Hallo JonnyWho,

ich hoffe Du bist nicht zu sehr verschreckt!

Zuerst ein mal wäre es wichtig, uns, Deine genaue Towerbezeichnug zu zusenden, damit wir uns ein Bild über Deine Tower-Räumlichkeiten machen können und Deine Boardbezeichnung.

Ansonsten ist jede Überlegung quark!

MfG Daddynet


----------



## JonnyWho (19. Juli 2018)

Warum soll ich verschreckt sein und wofür benötigst du Infos bzgl Mainboard und Tower ? Mainboard steht im Profil, kann jeder lesen. Ist aber eine total unwichtige Info in dieser Sache. Und was das Gehäuse bringen soll weis ich auch nicht genau. Ich schrieb ja das ich derzeit bereits unter Luft unterwegs bin. Aktuell habe ich als Airflow 3x 120er Lüfter in der Front die kalte luft ansaugen und 1x 120er die hinten ausblasen sowie einmal 120er die oben ausblasen. Dazu ja bisher wie geasgt eine Blower GPU und den Boxed Kühler. Also der Airflow ist nicht das Problem. Es geht auch wirklich nur noch um die Überlegung was ich mit der GPU mache, ich glaube ich werde einfach den Accelero Xtreme IV kaufen und dann ist ruhe. Beim Morpheus ist mir einfach das gebastel mit den VRM Kühlerchen zuviel


----------



## matti30 (19. Juli 2018)

naja, Lüfter braucht die GTX dennoch. Spannungswandler usw. wollen ja auch weiterhin gekühlt werden. 
Leiser und kühler wäre die GTX mit dem Morpheus. Allerdings solltest dann auch den Platzbedarf nach unten mit einberechnen. Die Karte mit Morpheus nimmt locker mal 4,5 Slots weg. 

Denke, der Morpheus ist da noch die "günstigste" Alternative im Vergleich zur AiO. Da dürftest schon über 100€ für ausgeben.


----------



## JonnyWho (19. Juli 2018)

Wieso redest du eigentlich ständig vom Morpheus? Ich sagte jetzt bestimmt schon drei mal das mir die Fummelei zuviel ist und ich eventuell eher auf den Acellero umsteige. Da kommt kein Ton von rüber, du gehst direkt wieder auf den Morpheus ein. Ich habe sogar vorgerechnet was mich der Morpheus mit Lüftern kostet im Vergleich zum Acellero, da bin ich auch bei 100€ wenn ich den kaufe. Der Platz im Gehäuse ist nicht das Problem, ich will einfach so wenig Aufwand wie möglich.


----------



## cerbero (19. Juli 2018)

> ...ich will einfach so wenig Aufwand wie möglich.



Benutz Kopfhörer... 

Versuchen wirs es noch mal von vorne, denn deine bisherigen Ansagen waren ziemlich pampig. Dein 1. Post hat in der 1. Option die Ausasge "bei viel Basteldrang einen Morpheus" - also wunder dich nicht wenn dir die Leute den dann doch empfehlen.  

Dein Gehäuse kann also 5 x Lüfter (3 Vorne/1 hinten/1Oben) bzw einen 120/140/240/280/360/420was vorne und einen xyz... was oben ? Ist damit die Frage nach deinem Gehäuse erklärt ?

Und wenn du schon nach dem geringsten Aufwand fragst, was ist das Ziel deiner Aktion ? Kühl / Leise / Übertakten ? Was stört denn gerade mehr ? Der  CPU oder der GPU-Kühler, man muss ja nichtzwingend beides ändern.


----------



## JonnyWho (19. Juli 2018)

Ich habe bereits meine Entscheidung getroffen. Das Vorhaben AiO ist erstmal auf Eis gelegt und ich werde die GPU mit einem Acellero Xtreme IV versehen. Einfach aus Kostengründen. Sonst wirst erstmal nix geändert. Ich hoffe meine Antwort fandest du jetzt nicht auch pampig, sonst fühl dich gestreichelt.


----------



## matti30 (19. Juli 2018)

hm, im Vergleich zum Accelero ist der "Bastelaufwand" beim Morpheus schon geringer, würde ich behaupten. :p

Wenn du aber den aktuellen accelero meinst, dann schau, dass du genug Platz zwischen Gpu und Cpu Kühler hast. Die neue Version hat ja so eine Art "Backplate". Und dein Gehäuse sollte auch tief genug sein, denn die Länge vom accelero ist auch nicht zu unterschätzen.


----------



## JonnyWho (19. Juli 2018)

was ist denn am Accelero mehr Bastelarbeit? Der 4er hat doch diese vram kühlerchen nichtmehr. Das mit der Backplate weis ich, danke trotzdem für den Hinweis. Das beste und einfachste wäre tatsächlich wie von dir vorgeschlagen die Karte zu verkaufen und bissl was draufzulegen und ne Custom zu kaufen. Eine gescheite EVGA oder so, aber die Preise sind ja sogar gebraucht total krass finde ich. Bei einer EVGA mit Frontplate und Backplate wäre die Arbeit mit dem Morpheus z.b. auch hinfällig und der Vorschlag wieder gut.


----------



## matti30 (20. Juli 2018)

probier es einfach aus. Aber es ist nicht garantiert, dass die Lüfter dann gescheit geregelt werden können usw. Hat halt alles seine Vor- und Nachteile. 

EVGA kann man nehmen, wenn man auf super Service steht, aber ich würde, wenn es leise sein soll, eher eine MSI empfehlen. Hatte selbst eine und und hab die so gut wie nie gehört.
Außerdem bekommt man die schon für ca. 550€.


----------



## JonnyWho (20. Juli 2018)

ich könnte ne evga 1080 für ca 500 bekommen. neupreis. Was für EVGA spricht ist klar der Support, aber auch das der Lüfterwechsel total einfach und unumständlich ist


----------



## Abductee (20. Juli 2018)

Der EVGA-Kühler an sich ist im Vergleich zu den anderen Modellen halt auch kein Wunderwerk.
Wenn schon eine andere 1080 gekauft wird kann man auch gleich eine nehmen die vom Werk leise ist.
Palit GTX 1080 GameRock
Gainward GTX 1080 Phoenix
Zotac GTX 1080 AMP! Extreme
MSI GeForce GTX 1080 Gaming X


----------



## JonnyWho (20. Juli 2018)

wie gesagt, wenn es um EVGA ginge dann würde EVGA in frage kommen wegen tollen support und der einfachkeit beim Kühlerwechsel und weil man wenns super gut läuft sogar innerhalb von 3 Monaten upgraden kann.


----------



## grasshopper_1975 (24. Juli 2018)

Ich drück Dir die Daumen bei EVGA… hab ne 1070 und so nen übles Spulenfiepen, ich könnt die Wände hochgehen. 
Zum Thema Support… hab die angeschrieben, Aussage von denen: tja, Leben Sie damit, kein Grund für nen Tausch…

Kann auch sein das ich mal wieder nen bedauerlicher Einzelfall bin, aber mich haben die verdammt enttäuscht.


----------

